# Junior Showmanship



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Do what comes natural and don't worry about keeping score 

I only had one venture in junior showmanship before I aged out, and it was embarrassing  So, I can't give you advice that way!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol...don't worry! I've done embarassing things as well!!! lol. I made myself look like an idiot! lol. 

I guess I'll just wait and see what the others have to say!


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

The best advice I can give is to go into the ring knowing what you are supposed to be doing or how best to show your dog. When you feel that you know what is supposed to be done nerves don't play a factor, also having fun can help.

Otherwise I suggest finding a handler at the show and asking them for advice. My co-breeder's daughter loves helping out junior handlers and is probably honored when asked for help!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I just wish that I could go back to your age & be a Jr. Handler in the conformation ring!!!!!!:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh: I did show in obedience as a Jr. Handler and gained not only experience but confidence.

So, I'm a 51 year old who has taken numerous conformation handling courses but just doesn't have the confidence to take my guys in the ring (beyond sanction matches)  

So, I pay, I pay, I pay......

Go for it girl!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL! You're funny! lol.

And yeah I'm going for it! lol. I HOPE that I'll remember the patterns and not make myself look like a fool! I'm hoping that the class won't be too large..but you never know! lol. I'll hope for the best!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

To calm my nerves, I take lots of deep breaths and play little games with Layla while waiting in line in bigger classes. I do free stacks, spins, back ups, etc. Some judges like to see the RELATIONSHIP the junior has with his or her dog. Just be careful that you are not creating a disturbance or distracting other dogs/juniors, because the judge will not appreciate this. But, I always make the ring a "cookie party" and lots of fun for Layla!


----------

